# Doctor / Dentist referrals in Dubai



## JessHat (Apr 11, 2011)

Just moved to Dubai from the US. Am looking for a primary doctor (GP), a dentist, and an eye doctor. In the US we typically find these via referrals. I don't know what the process is here in Dubai but would surely like some assistance. I have SAICO and CIGNA International coverages but if someone can just point me in the right direction I can verify the rest. Many thanks.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Dubai London Clinic for all your medical needs. On Jumeirah Beach Road.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

I have Nextcare insurance and need a GP... Any referrals?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It mught help if people looking for referrals said what part of town they want them in. Do you really want a GP that is a 40 minute drive away?


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Good point LOL I need Mirdiff or Al warqaa


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Jesshat - if Healthcare City is doable for you, I recommend Dr. Edmondo at Moorfields Eye Hospital as your optician. He was recommended by a colleague and really helped me with a dry eye issue I had a couple of months ago.


----------

